# Instigator Cobia Update



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

We've fished the majority of the non-rainy days since catching fish number one on March 19th. The water is still just a little cold, but starting to get right. I bet we get a degree or two here this week and it will be on! We have started to see bait, turtles and Spanish/Kings show up, and yesterday saw our first Manta Ray. We've been seeing 1-4 fish a day, and have had a few lethargic fish, but for the most part have had eaters.

This weekend, we fished the AJs Spring Fling and finished first in big fish and second in Aggregate, Was enough for a $9.4K check between the various divisions and Calcutta. Day one, Saturday, we fished down west of Destin and went 3-3, with two small fish and then the 60.8 pounder that was big fish for the weekend. On Sunday the we caught a fish that we thought make the 40 lb minimum (ended up going 37) and had a 50-55 repeatedly nose eel but never really commit. We ended that day 1-2. A few pics of that tourney are posted below. Monday, we fished again west and went 1-2, with a smaller 34-35 pounder and another 45-50 that we saw, but never really had any shot on.

Here's to 4 more weeks of solid fishing with hopefully great numbers of fish showing up!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome guys!!! keep it up.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Nice fish and cool picture in the water. I hope my monkey boat gets a few this year.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Good report. Great photos too. Yall have been doing a great job this season for sure !


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Job guys!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

Boat & crew are a Cobia meat market! Great fishermen and better people! Good luck in the Cruncher and in all the tourneys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

